# Numerous cats in NJ need homes!



## Sweet Chaos (Aug 11, 2011)

My boyfriend's mother started taking in cats that she found and needed help and gathered quite a collection. She would get them neutered and then was trying to find homes for them but ended up getting stuck with many of them. Now she was offered a job in another state and cannot bring all the cats with her so she is desperately trying to get them all homes so she does not have to send any to the pound. Ages range from a couple weeks to adult. All males are neutered, I'm not sure about the states of the females. Most are very affectionate and want nothing more than to lay in your lap all day. They all seem to get along with each other fine, so I don't see why they would have a problem with other cats. If you're interested, please let me know. Also, spread the word! If you have any friend, relatives, neighbors or anyone who might want a cat, this is the perfect opportunity!


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Aug 11, 2011)

Update. The females are not fixed and one of the younger males got a female pregnant so a new litter was just born. There are 2 more kittens that are only a few days old!


----------

